# Serra da Estrela 6 Novembro



## ACalado (6 Nov 2011 às 17:32)

Após mais um visita Outonal a Serra da Estrela verifica-se uma pequena camada de neve acima dos 1700m.







Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Dan (6 Nov 2011 às 17:37)

Não está nada mal para esta altura do ano 


.


----------



## Z13 (6 Nov 2011 às 18:04)

Bela tarde, sol & neve!!! Que mais queres???


----------



## Norther (7 Nov 2011 às 11:39)

Boas fotos Spiritmind, ta bonito o alto, coloco aqui mais umas 





[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/249/37647326330159116081441.jpg/]
	


[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/12/39095226330163516191441.jpg/]


----------



## Black_Heart (7 Nov 2011 às 11:58)

Também lá estive, mas esqueci-me da máquina fotográfica 
Já é uma "boa" amostra para a altura do ano 

Boas fotos


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Nov 2011 às 12:00)

Boas fotos, Novembro vai animado.


----------



## AnDré (7 Nov 2011 às 12:43)

Belas imagens de inicio de Novembro.


----------



## Minho (8 Nov 2011 às 00:17)

Boas fotos, principalmente as fotos do sincelo


----------



## MSantos (8 Nov 2011 às 12:00)

Belas fotos, obrigado por partilharem


----------



## raposo_744 (8 Nov 2011 às 13:07)

Passei aqui e gostei

boas fotos


----------



## João Soares (8 Nov 2011 às 13:13)

Notícias bem frescas da nossa Torre! 
As imagens estão muito boas, especialmente a do sincelo.


----------

